# Samsung UN65KU6491 65" Curved



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I picked this up for $1500 Cdn , $500 off Boxing Day sale at Costco. I haven't run through a calibration yet but the picture looks much better in the black level than by my 7 yr old 47" Vizio. I thought a curved screen was a Samsung gimmick but it really does improve upon the viewing angle offering a better view angle than a non curved display.


----------

